
Don’t Let Architecture Astronauts Scare You (2001) - prawn
https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2001/04/21/dont-let-architecture-astronauts-scare-you/
======
wtmt
> Another common thing Architecture Astronauts like to do is invent some new
> architecture and claim it solves something. Java, XML, Soap, XmlRpc,
> Hailstorm, .NET, Jini, _oh lord I can’t keep up._ And that’s just in the
> last 12 months!

I wonder what Joel would've said if he could've (in 2001, when this article
was written) seen a decade and a half into the future and looked at the "oh-
lord-I-can't-keep-up-is-my-middle-name" web development frameworks of the past
decade and counting. The dust is nowhere close to settling yet!

~~~
tuesdayrain
It's pretty settled on React and Gatsby in my opinion.

